
Robot Bites Man - qwerty245245
http://hackaday.com/2016/06/15/robot-bites-man/
======
qwerty245245
Some more discussion:

[http://www.fastcompany.com/3059484/mind-and-machine/this-
rob...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3059484/mind-and-machine/this-robot-
intentionally-hurts-people-and-makes-them-bleed)

[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36517340](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36517340)

